
Mike Rowe Shares His Wise Opinion on Voting - andrenth
https://www.outdoorhub.com/news/2016/10/12/mike-rowe-shares-wise-opinion-voting/
======
ebbv
This isn't wise. This is the same argument used to justify voter suppression
laws. The myth of the unqualified vote. That _my_ vote is well reasoned and I
have done my research but _you_ haven't.

~~~
spamizbad
Somewhat ironic considering he suggests "studying American history" \--
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Literacy_test](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Literacy_test)

~~~
oh_sigh
"to study" doesn't imply being able to read.

And no, it is not ironic.

------
carsongross
Voting is a shibboleth.

Any vote that doesn't ratify overwhelming existing social agreement or involve
mere procedural questions is simple tyranny of the majority and, as we have
seen, if the elites are unhappy with the current majority they are perfectly
happy to replace it with another one.

Social consensus and trust are the key to ordered liberty, and secessionism is
the way to devolve sovereignty enough to grant them to groups with different
fundamental and unreconcilable values.

------
nerdponx
Wow, I never thought I would see Mike Rowe encouraging people to go out and
read Hazlett! That book was really important to me when I took my first Econ
class.

The one problem with that book is that it's very easy to get swept up in the
arguments and quickly turn into an asshole libertarian. It's a slippery slope
to Friedman, Hayek, Rand, and finally Ron Paul waiting for you at the bottom
of the philosophical barrel.

------
mcphage
I think the problem with our primaries was that too few people voted, not too
many. The fewer people who vote, the easier it is for an extreme faction to
take control.

And really, with voting, you're selecting from a finite list. Being educated
is good, but at most you need to be educated enough to decide between your
actual options, and sometimes the decision is pretty easy.

------
kqr2
Quick link to the book he recommends reading: _Economics In One Lesson_

[https://mises.org/system/tdf/Henry%20Hazlitt%20Economics%20i...](https://mises.org/system/tdf/Henry%20Hazlitt%20Economics%20in%20One%20Lesson.pdf?file=1&type=document)

------
muzz
Not surprising that this is coming out as Clinton is surging in the polls.

------
koolba
I read that as an endorsement of Trump. Course anytime I see a public figure
not endorse Clinton, I assume they're pro Trump but worried of the public
shaming and stigma associated with it.

~~~
burger_moon
Mike Rowe from what I can recall is very pro-union which doesn't typically
vote republican. He's also a San Francisco resident, whom collectively also
aren't typically republican.

~~~
brandonmp
Anyone who recommends an econ book from the Austrian school is not pro union.

~~~
oh_sigh
He also listed 6 other names including Karl Marx...so maybe, just maybe, he
isn't an ideologue. Who can tell.

